# recommend weaboo music?



## migles (Nov 18, 2017)

title, for the last month i had been enjoying weaboo music.
i would like to get really famous ones as well


----------



## Arras (Nov 18, 2017)

I feel like I need a better definition of "weeaboo music". Japanese vocals? Asian vocals? Things that specifically sound like anime openings? Anything by Asian/Japanese composers?


----------



## migles (Nov 18, 2017)

Arras said:


> I feel like I need a better definition of "weeaboo music". Japanese vocals? Asian vocals? Things that specifically sound like anime openings? Anything by Asian/Japanese composers?


anime related music for example, asian pop (like k pop)
i usually dont pay attention of wich part of asia stuff is.. :C


----------



## Beerus (Nov 18, 2017)

uverworld,little glee monsters,flow,kana boon,amazerashi,vocaloids,unisgon square garden and ling tosite sigure


----------



## migles (Nov 18, 2017)

Beerus said:


> uverworld,little glee monsters,flow,kana boon,amazerashi,vocaloids,unisgon square garden and ling tosite sigure


post youtube links to ya favorites?


----------



## diegitx (Nov 18, 2017)

i suggest all of boku no hero academia's soundtrack, very good (the intros are the best, specially the third one; sora ni utaeba by amarazashi)
miss kobayashi's intro song (fhána - blue rhapsody)
maybe Ai-Mai-Mi's outro song (don't know the name but it's catchy as hell)
and... that's it? i'm trying to get more into anime tbh....


----------



## GameSystem (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't know if this counts, but I never skipped the OP for this show when it aired.



Spoiler: Sakamoto Desu Ga? OP


----------



## Plstic (Nov 18, 2017)

t+pazolite


----------



## Arras (Nov 18, 2017)

Not anime or anything, but one of my personal favorites is sasakure.UK. He has a pretty unique style and does a bunch of different stuff, including vocaloid, regular human singers and instrumental. Here's a few of his songs:


----------



## Beerus (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## SomeGamer (Nov 19, 2017)

Just listen to Vocaloid.


----------



## Beerus (Nov 19, 2017)

u


SomeGamer said:


> Just listen to Vocaloid.


i listend to vocaloids for quite awile but then you can notice the robotic pitches


----------



## Fugelmir (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 19, 2017)

I don't know, how about some Diamond Is Unbreakable?





The previous JoJo anime themes are amazing but I'm not sure if they qualify for this thread.


----------



## GameSystem (Nov 19, 2017)

I think we may have to put all these video links in spoiler tags. This page is taking a bit of time to load.


----------



## Beerus (Nov 19, 2017)

Fugelmir said:


>



what is that music from?? sounds lit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

jojo is love jojo is life


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 19, 2017)

This just came to mind.



The cover image was fucking me up, I don't remember Dandy dressing like Higashikata Josuke, fan created I guess.


----------



## metalknuxx (Nov 19, 2017)

This version of Great Days is awesome


New ending of Yugioh! Vrains


----------



## SomeGamer (Nov 19, 2017)

Beerus said:


> i listend to vocaloids for quite awile but then you can notice the robotic pitches


Yeah, it's a matter of taste, some like those voices, some not. I have found the robotic effect to be the least noticeable in MitchieM's songs.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Fugelmir (Nov 19, 2017)

Beerus said:


> what is that music from?? sounds lit
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> jojo is love jojo is life




It's from Bakemonogatari, called "Ren'ai Circulation"     I've never seen the show, but I hear good things.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Nov 19, 2017)

Sayuri


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 19, 2017)

New songs every Wednesday. Sometimes more frequently.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-wNjNTqCfXSKd4S1tNgWUg


----------



## Cenvo (Nov 22, 2017)

I recommend SPYAIR, UVERworld and T.M.Revolution, I would link a pair of youtube videos if I could.


----------

